# Porque llevan filtros los parlantes?



## juanma (Jun 8, 2008)

Puede que parezca obvia la pregunta, pero no lo es para mi.

Es decir, si conectamos un tweeter a la salida del amplificador, vamos a escuchar agudos seguro, pero no podemos pretender que retumbe la habitacion.
Lo mismo con un woofer sin filtro, vamos  a escuchar frecuencias bajas, pero poco y nada de agudos.
Es de esperar esto porque los distintos tipos de parlantes estan fabricados una mejor respuesta en un determinado rango de frecuencias.

Dicho esto, porque son necesarios los filtros? Porque la necesidad de filtros activos, pasivos de distintos ordenes y tipos, etc?

*NO estoy diciendo que no sean necesarios* (de hecho lo son), solo que no encotre una respuesta que me convensa.

Se mejora la caidad del sonido? Hace mas eficiente el sistema?

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Jun 8, 2008)

Esa pregunta ya está respondida.

Una de las ventajas de usar filtro es que se puede llevar el componente al límite de su potencia porque va a trabajar en el rango de frecuencia para el que fue diseñado.

Por ejemplo si tienes un altavoz que tiene un rango de frecuencias de 125-3500Hz, no debes forzarlo a trabajar con 60Hz porque sabes que se va a quemar. Allí es cuando entra en juego el filtro impidiendo que le lleguen esas frecuencias bajas.


----------



## juanma (Jun 8, 2008)

No se me habia ocurrido eso, gracias Dano.

Pero en cuanto a calidad de sonido, hay aguna mejora?


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 8, 2008)

En cuanto a calidad de sonido son practicamente las mismas razones que menciona Dano, al tener cada cosa trabajando en el rango de frecuencias para el que fue diseñado se tienen menos posibilidades de que se distorsione el sonido.

Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Jun 8, 2008)

Tambien otras razones (o dicho de otra forma):

1.- Cada altavoz utilizado en la frecuencia para la que fue diseñado, funciona mejor y la señal es más limpia. Además incrementas la respuesta en frecuencia para ese dispositivo en particular sin otras frecuencias que no son necesarias en esos altavoces.

2.- Aprovechas mejor la potencia de salida del amplificador, pues le va a mandar una cantidad de potencia a cada uno, por ejemplo, la mayor potencia se va al woofer, pero solo va a consumir esa. Otra cantidad de potencia se va al medio y otra va al tweeter. Utilizando así cada altavoz la potencia que le corresponde.
Al final tendrás que el amplificador, en lugar de dar potencia de más a los 3 altavoces, les da a cada uno lo que le toca, haciendo así un total que será repartido adecuadamente.

Y con el filtro *aseguras que no le llegue *a los altavoces, señales que no son necesarias en ellos.


----------



## juanma (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahora si me quedo claro, gracias! ya me estoy poniendo a armar los filtros!


----------

